# TIVO HD Series 3 (TCD648250B) with Lifetime Subscription, 1TB HD & "Glo" Remote



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Selling my HD Series 3 OLED. Upgraded with WD Green 1TB hard drive. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111000949637?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Auction ends Monday. Thanks for looking!

Thos.


----------

